# Where to find kontakt inbuild modwheel/cc1 for modulation outside kontakt ?



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2018)

I know that should be really easy but I just cant find the answer....

I want to modulate the modwheel inside the kontakt instrument (on the virtual keyboard, I dont work with a real midi keyboard) outside of kontakt but just could not find it in the list of available modulation targets.

My special case: I use Waveform 9, it has a special modulation "rack", if you drop it on the kontakt instrument and choose a modulation (LFO for example) it shows all the available modulation targets of the instrument (like volume, pan etc.) but I just cant find neither "modwheel" nor "cc1" in there.

A real noob question, but I have tried out for weeks now to find the answer....


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 10, 2018)

You might want to pose the question I the DAW section to other Waveform 9 users. Each DAW might handle accessing CC differently so your best bet is to get an answer from another Waveform 9 user.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks, I will do that but I think the core of my problem is "where is it" when you look on the modulation targets I just cant find it, same with cc1 so I think there must be something special with this one. Or I just missunderstand something from the ground completely (maybe it is not even possible or only with external midi keyboard/midi controller). So more general question then DAW-dependant I would think.


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 10, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks, I will do that but I think the core of my problem is "where is it" when you look on the modulation targets I just cant find it, same with cc1 so I think there must be something special with this one. Or I just missunderstand something from the ground completely (maybe it is not even possible or only with external midi keyboard/midi controller). So more general question then DAW-dependant I would think.



You have to go into the Automation tab under the browser on the left side of Kontakt. Then switch over to the "Host Automation" tab. Take a parameter (which should say "not assigned") and click/drag that over to the control you want to modulate on the actual instrument interface.

This will make that parameter "available" to the DAW for automation/modulation outside of the Kontakt interface. It's because there are so many possible internal parameters in Kontakt that reporting them all to the DAW all the time would be a logistical headache, and because this is way more flexible this way.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2018)

> halfwalk


: Thanks a lot , that was the think I missed and was looking for, I must admit while using kontakt for years I never stumbled over that automation tab. Will try that out soon as possible. And thanks for the explanation animated pictures, I am the visual guy so pictures really say much more then words to me


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 10, 2018)

You're welcome, hope this does the trick! Sometimes it's crazy how powerful some of these programs are, packed with features you don't even need to know about until your particular use case necessitates them.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 10, 2018)

halfwalk said:


> You have to go into the Automation tab under the browser on the left side of Kontakt. Then switch over to the "Host Automation" tab. Take a parameter (which should say "not assigned") and click/drag that over to the control you want to modulate on the actual instrument interface.
> 
> This will make that parameter "available" to the DAW for automation/modulation outside of the Kontakt interface. It's because there are so many possible internal parameters in Kontakt that reporting them all to the DAW all the time would be a logistical headache, and because this is way more flexible this way.


Oh yeah, this . I think I misunderstood the question. I thought you were referring to the midi cc in the piano roll of your daw.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2018)

In general it works great and I am really happy to get this going (thanks again halfwalk). Had some problems with the DAW-part (for example to attach X and Y from a crossfader to same modifier) but now evrything works fine as I imagined. Only thing that still dont work is the starting point of my question: to modulate the modwheel. That dont seem to work in the libs I tried so far (maybe cause its a modulation thing itself), modwheel just dont accept when I drop an automation on its. No great problem but sometimes in some libs the modwheel sums up several parameters so that would just been handy do have them all with one automation.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 12, 2018)

Another way to do this is to right click on a parameter in the Interface and choose "Learn CC# Automation" and then move a knob on your keyboard which will automatically become the assigned knob. Should work the same for your Virtual Keyboard but then again I haven't tried it that way. As far as modulating several things at once with the mod-wheel, unless the Kontakt lib is scripted for that I don't think you can without a work around in your DAW. I know that Reaper could do it with a little googling on how to set it up but not all DAW's are Modifiable as Reaper.


----------

